# Gemeinsames Beginnen?



## nX.sicX (23. Dezember 2008)

Juten Tach , 

Ich suche jemanden der mit mir in der neuen Ladder wieder anfängt.

Ich habe davor in der Alten Ladder 2 , 3 und 4 gespielt.

Hatte meistens einen Hammerdin mit endequip und hohem level miestens 95-99.

Ne MF-Sorc und andere Mule und Twink Chars.

Habe 2 Diablo Spiele und so .

Also habe schon einen Plan von dem Game !

Also wer lust hat einfach ne Pm schreiben oder hier im Forum melden !!!

Mfg S1cX


----------



## war_locker (23. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du mir sagst wie man Diablo bekommt gern


----------



## Volkano (23. Dezember 2008)

in einen laden gehen und sich das spiel für 15 € kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

15€??

guck auf http://www.amazon.de/Diablo-Back-to-Games-...6781&sr=1-3

1 cent *hust* 15€...


----------



## Pastilo (24. Dezember 2008)

@ über mir

das is diablo 1...
ich glaub die reden eher von diablo 2!^^


----------



## Volkano (24. Dezember 2008)

ja diablo2 für 0,01 cent zeig mir das mal xD


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

auch egal kostet auch nur 10&#8364; ein paar zwerquetschte. oder weniger wo man halt guckt


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Diablo 1 gemeint ist, kann ich nur http://www.amazon.de/Blizzard-Pack-Bestsel...i/dp/B00004TQ0A empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztes Jahr meinem Bruder geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mit Anfangen, zocke aber nich jeden Tag übelst viel. Wann fängt denn die neue Ladder an?

Wärst du auch für Hardcore zu begeistern? :> (Müsstes dazu aber erst einmal durchspielen weil ich schon derbe lang nimmer D2 gezockt hab, damals wo ich noch gespielt hab gabs noch garkein Addon xD)


----------



## Kildran (26. Dezember 2008)

oO wie lange haste denn daran gezockt das du mehrere auf 95-99 hattest ?


----------



## Chaosfox (26. Dezember 2008)

Kildran schrieb:


> oO wie lange haste denn daran gezockt das du mehrere auf 95-99 hattest ?



Wenn man Weiss wie man es machen muss dauert das nich lange


----------



## Dashy (26. Dezember 2008)

> Wenn man Weiss wie man es machen muss dauert das nich lange



1-94 ja aber dann wirds sehr sehr hart


----------



## Rasnor (26. Dezember 2008)

ui schon wieder wollen hier welche anfangen... naja nach 2 wochen war ich das letzte mal noch der einzigste und vor ein paar patches war es relativ einfach auf lvl 99 zu kommen jetzt wurde es etwas schwieriger.
ich würde auch wieder anfangen, wenn nicht nach 2 wochen alle wieder aufhören würden

PS: wenn jemand wieder spielt, kann er sich gerne per PN oder ICQ (320929383) bei mir melden


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

The schrieb:


> 15€??
> 
> guck auf http://www.amazon.de/Diablo-Back-to-Games-...6781&sr=1-3
> 
> 1 cent *hust* 15€...


+5euro versand xDDD


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/Diablo-PC-MAC-Bestsel...0447&sr=1-2
diablo 2 da wären wir mit versand bei 6,68 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndyDo (30. Dezember 2008)

http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=210000044

Ich glaub, im Blizzard-Store ist das gleich als Download verfügbar.


----------



## Bansai2006 (30. Dezember 2008)

AndyDo schrieb:


> http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=210000044
> 
> Ich glaub, im Blizzard-Store ist das gleich als Download verfügbar.





Aber nicht für 25 Euro im Blizzard - Shop . Meine Fresse typisch Ich-kann-den-Hals-nicht-voll-genug- kriegen-Blizzard

Bekommste ja schon in jedem Kaufhaus an den Kopf geworfen wenn du beim reinkommen die Tür nich zu machst  -->  MAX 9.99  oder irgend einer deiner Leute hasts  für Lau rummliegen


----------



## Neneko89 (4. Januar 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Aber nicht für 25 Euro im Blizzard - Shop . Meine Fresse typisch Ich-kann-den-Hals-nicht-voll-genug- kriegen-Blizzard
> 
> Bekommste ja schon in jedem Kaufhaus an den Kopf geworfen wenn du beim reinkommen die Tür nich zu machst  -->  MAX 9.99  oder irgend einer deiner Leute hasts  für Lau rummliegen



Ehm, wenn du was verkaufen willst willste doch auch das es für den höchstmöglichen Preis weggeht? Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Und ich finde nich das Blizzard "gierig" ist. Spiel bestimmt schon seit 10 Jahren Blizzard Spiele (Kann auch kürzer sein, Diablo 1 war zum Release mein erstes PC Spiel, hab ich mit meinem Vater gespielt xD), gute und günstige waren bisher immer dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (5. Januar 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Aber nicht für 25 Euro im Blizzard - Shop . Meine Fresse typisch Ich-kann-den-Hals-nicht-voll-genug- kriegen-Blizzard
> 
> Bekommste ja schon in jedem Kaufhaus an den Kopf geworfen wenn du beim reinkommen die Tür nich zu machst  -->  MAX 9.99  oder irgend einer deiner Leute hasts  für Lau rummliegen


Also bei mir im saturn kostets auch 25...
10 fürs Grundspiel und 15 für die Expansion ich weiss also nicht wo dein Problem liegt...


----------

